# $50 dollar rebate for iPhone rejected



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

What gives! I received 2 separate letters from Rogers today informing me that I will not be getting the $50 rebate. 

One letter says this is because the iPhone doesn't qualify for the rebate program, while the other says the promotion has expired!

I got the thing on July 11th and mailed the rebate on the 13th! I was upgrade eligible and at tier 5. What's going on! Any one else get one of these?

Guess I'm calling them tomorrow.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

JayEyes said:


> What gives! I received 2 separate letters from Rogers today informing me that I will not be getting the $50 rebate.
> 
> One letter says this is because the iPhone doesn't qualify for the rebate program, while the other says the promotion has expired!
> 
> ...


sounds like a classic case of rogfoolery!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Perhaps filing for two rebates, while qualifying for perhaps one, disqualified you from both.

No doubt a phone call or several will clear this up.


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Perhaps filing for two rebates, while qualifying for perhaps one, disqualified you from both.
> 
> No doubt a phone call or several will clear this up.


Had I sent two rebate forms in that may have been the case  

Of course I sent the one, and only one, that I was given at point of sale. Why I received two letters with two different reasons for denial is very strange. 

Hopefully it will be rectified in as few phone calls as possible.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Perhaps if you sent 2 letters there would have been 4 responses.

Call and ask for customer relations. You can say "cancel my phone" during the voice prompts and you'll get there faster. Again, it may take a few calls, but you may not qualify unless you have a $30+ monthly voice plan (voice alone, with no added features).

It's possible that you were given a rebate form as a sales technique. That's a good argument if customer service says you don't qualify: the store promised it. Then they can credit you, and do a clawback from the store.


----------



## MiG (Aug 25, 2001)

I don't get it -- are 3G buyers supposed to get a $50 rebate? Or is this just some special case?

I didn't fill out any form, and I paid $199 for a 8GB 3G iPhone. Do I qualify?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

For upgrades only..

New customers got an instant 'discount'.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

I thought there is no 50 dolllar rebate on the iPhone even on upgrades? Can anyone say for certain that you do, cause if so i shall be getting one of those rebates asap and mailing it in.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

doubles87 said:


> I thought there is no 50 dolllar rebate on the iPhone even on upgrades? Can anyone say for certain that you do, cause if so i shall be getting one of those rebates asap and mailing it in.


My upgrade credit of $50 appeared on my bill on my cycle date of the 13th of August as a "Local Airtime Credit" so yes there was a credit.

What made it extra sweet, for me anyway, was that I called them a couple weeks ago when they stopped charging the HUP premium and asked for a credit on the $125 extra I paid for the 16GB model. He intended to credited the whole amount on the spot and I even reminded him about the $50 credit and the agent stated he didn't see it pending so he included that in the credit. End of story was my 16GB phone went from costing me $424 to only being $249!



> Aug 06 Credit:Hardware Upgrade Charge -519-XXX-XXXX -125.00
> Aug 13 Credit:Local Airtime Credit -519-XXX-XXXX -50.00


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Update: it's possible the mail-in rebates weren't supposed to be given out. If you have a $30+ voice-only plan, check your bill: there should be a $50 credit there.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I didn't need a rebate form. I called Rogers and they said I could upgrade for $224.99 (cost of phone) - $75 (upgrade credit). I went to a store and they gave me a phone for $149.99. No form, no rebate. 

Not sure what's going on here.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

is your voice plan over $30?
because I could get he $50 credit for this reason only.
I dont get it, I guess everyone must have $30+ voice plan.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I just got a rebate denied mailing.

Said the iphone is not quality for a hardware rebate. When I bought the phone I was told it did, it even says so on my contract.

hate rogers.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

bmovie said:


> is your voice plan over $30?
> because I could get he $50 credit for this reason only.
> I dont get it, I guess everyone must have $30+ voice plan.


Overall my plan is over $30. I have a family plan with $15 for my phone and $20 for my sons phone. Tack on voicemail on my line, call display on both lines, texting on both lines, data on my line, service fees, etc. and we are way over the $30 you mention but from an upgrade perspective, my line only generates $15/month in voice plan.


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

Got it straightened out. 

The Rogers store was never supposed to hand out $50 Hardware upgrade rebates for the iPhone. The $50 credit was only to be applied directly to the account (no mail in rebate) and only if your voice plan was > $30.

So I got my credit, it was applied directly to my account. Anyway, that explains the rejected mail in rebate in my case.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

JayEyes said:


> Got it straightened out.
> 
> The Rogers store was never supposed to hand out $50 Hardware upgrade rebates for the iPhone. The $50 credit was only to be applied directly to the account (no mail in rebate) and only if your voice plan was > $30.
> 
> So I got my credit, it was applied directly to my account. Anyway, that explains the rejected mail in rebate in my case.


I will call tomorrow.

Thanks for the update.


----------

